# Anything in Serbia?



## Wasmachineman NL (Jan 31, 2012)

Im goin' to Serbia in July and i was wondering if there are some epic trails to ride, IIRC there is a huge mountain not so far away from my home there covererd in rocks, Pretty good stuff to test my Z-29 right?


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

There's many Serbian members here, so there's definitely places to ride. I recall some of them have posted pictures. Unfortunately, I don't know anything more. I don't think lots of people are visiting the Europe section of mtbr.


----------



## kikibgd (Apr 3, 2011)

dippending where you go and what are you searching for


----------

